# Early Columbia Ladies Safety- Need Advice



## vuniw (May 30, 2016)

I recently picked up this Columbia ladies safety from a friend. It was in a fire which is why it is in its current condition. I have started restoration on it but I am not sure where to acquire a few parts. Everything is there except the tires, hand grips, and rubber for the pedals. Are these things possible to find? I am most concerned about tires for it. Does anybody make tires for these?

Also the front hub could be beyond fixable. I will see what I can do though.

I will accept any restoration advice as well. Thank you!


----------



## bikejunk (May 30, 2016)

very nice project the seat is also gona be on your list as it is 10 years later than the bike check that the frame tubes did not become brittle in the fire  that is a rare brake setup as well


----------



## bikejunk (May 30, 2016)

do a search for Robert dean for the tires ---  what are the size of the rims ?


----------



## vuniw (May 31, 2016)

Rims are about 25" across so 28" tires will work. I will look into those Robert Dean tires. Everything is pretty solid on the bike, including frame tubes. The seat didn't seem correct. I will add that to my list


----------



## vuniw (May 31, 2016)

Are Robert Dean tires rideable? I am looking to make this a rider


----------



## pelletman (May 31, 2016)

vuniw said:


> Are Robert Dean tires rideable? I am looking to make this a rider




Yes


----------



## pelletman (May 31, 2016)

I'd start with getting the proper catalog from the Wheelmen librarian.  He is highwheel431 here


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 1, 2016)

This is from my 1892 Columbia catalogue.  Hope this helps a little..


----------



## vuniw (Jun 2, 2016)

Great thank you! Looks just like my bike


----------



## vuniw (Jul 24, 2016)

For anybody wondering, here is the progress so far


----------



## locomotion (Jul 24, 2016)

wow , great work, didn't think it would get that far
what diameter handlebars?
I might have a set of reproduction cork grips that would fit it!!!


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 24, 2016)

your bike does not have a springer front forks , there are also differences in the catalog cut , vs. your bike , .. Very Nice work you have accomplished


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 25, 2016)

Are these the Robert Dean's in red?


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 25, 2016)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Are these the Robert Dean's in red?




 yes but mine are a bit more bright red than the brick red in the photo - next time you order a set from him ask for a sample of the red rubber


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 25, 2016)

They do look closer to brick red then in the sample photos I've seen.


----------

